# My rabbit video on the kits!!!!



## rabbitman (Feb 25, 2011)

I couldn't figure out how to post pictures so I made a video LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vJYm20j9tU


----------



## dewey (Feb 25, 2011)

Sweet...nice video...I think videos are . 

I like how you altered the front to be lower.  Have you been able to check the nest when the doe is off it?  Mine would have issues reaching in if they were on it.  Good luck!

eta: oops, got the nest box altering confused with talchemist5.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 25, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> Sweet...nice video...I think videos are .
> 
> I like how you altered the front to be lower.  Have you been able to check the nest when the doe is off it?  Mine would have issues reaching in if they were on it.  Good luck!
> 
> eta: oops, got the nest box altering confused with talchemist5.


Oh its fine. And yes I hold the baby ALLOT I know i'm not suppose to but she kinda likes it when I do. She is really sweet so I think that has something to do with it.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 25, 2011)

i love seing the kits, i hope i get a few of my own soon


----------



## dewey (Feb 25, 2011)

rabbitman said:
			
		

> dewey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine always got handled each day from birth on when I didn't have too many to individually handle.  I talk gently to all of them when I'm out there...when their eyes open they finally get to associate the voice with the person...Lord only knows what others may think if they hear me talking out there, lol.

Congrats on your litter!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 26, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> rabbitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, congrats!! 

i'm glad to hear i'm not the only one that does this,lol. i think my hubby thinks i'm crazy sometimes but he sees the difference in how calm, mellow, handleable and friendly they r because i do that also. other breeders here alot tend to have nervous rabbits and r wild like or want to run because they don't hold them like me and my kids do so he understands now why we do. its also cuz of my love for my buns too just can't help snuggleing them.


----------

